# Sick on Core Wellness Grain Free Small Breed?



## puffinlover (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi, I must admit I am a reader and never post, but I wanted to see if anyone that recently bought a bag of Wellness core grain Free Small breed is having any problems.

In a nutshell, went to pet supermarket once I ran out of my fluff's bag, he has been on Wellness core grain free for years! he used to be on Acana, Solid gold, etc. Anyway, I noticed the new kibble looked to be different in texture but fed it anyway, the next day my maltese got sick, so I cooked him some plain rice and chicken since he had not eaten in like over 16 hours. I called the company to see if they had any recalls, they said no, and requested that I sent them a sample and told me to exchange my bag at the store for a different "by date" bag.

I did exchange it but I am noticing my fluff is getting sick again, he did not eat last night and today I woke up to see brown liquid throw up on my couch.

What should I do?
I want to switch his food, he is 7 years old, can anyone tell me if they recommend a certain food, or if they went through something similar with their own fluff?

Thank you!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

If it looks different, I would first try buying the food at a different store. I know there was an issue not very long ago with a problem at the facility, they had put the cat food in the dog food bags...


----------



## puffinlover (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh wow, thanks for that info. I may do that, however I lost a bit of trust with this company. I would like to just switch his food I think. What do you feed your fluffs?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I feed a kibble by the Fromm company. But honestly I didn't do much research, I just read on here and it seemed to be one that others who DID do their research approved of. I've been feeding it for about a year and a half now and my dog does very well on it. I feed him the grain free varieties. So you could do a search on that in the forum and I bet a bunch of other food threads will pop up. There is also a "sticky" on foods we use that you can look through where we discuss what we feed our dogs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The food I use the most and like the best is Fresh Pet, or it's grain free version, Vital. Either can be purchased at PetCo or most grocery stores. It's also at Target. This is the one food all three of mine love (and I mean crazy dancing in circles love) and no one ever has tummy troubles on. And as a side bar poops are nice small and comact.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It was Marj here who had an issue with cat food packed in a dog food bag. Was the food a different shape?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

There is also a good website - www.dogfoodadvisor.com - that rates foods and explains the ratings. It tells you why certain ingredients are good or bad.

I hope he is doing better!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just researched & it was Canine Caviar's Wild Ocean that Marj had an issue w/not Wellness.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> It was Marj here who had an issue with cat food packed in a dog food bag. Was the food a different shape?


I think that was from Canine Caviar and ordered through Chewy.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok. Are you feeding any treats? Do the treats maybe have anything to do with him getting sick? Once, Rocky was getting sick, I blamed the food-but it turned out to be the treats.

If you want to switch from Wellness-my top choice for kibble is always going to be Fromm. Fromm is sometimes hard to find-I mail order mine from www.chewy.com . Another brand I really like (though there are a couple on this forum that dislike it because of bad customer service they have encountered-I have not had the same experiences) is Canine Caviar. 

Do you have a dog boutique you are buying from or do you just have Petsmart and Petco? 

I also agree that Freshpet is excellent if the cost isn't an issue for you.  My dogs absolutely love it when I get it for them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought Wellness once and my dogs had runny poop. I never bought it again. I like Fromm and Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit. I was feeding them Grandma Lucy's grain free freeze dried, but they suddenly stopped eating it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I feed Addiction because it's lower in protein but if you are looking for kibble, Fromm is an excellent choice.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Fromm is not sold in Petco or Petsmart here in our area. However, we can find in two other Pet Stores fairly close to where we live here in Pa. Chrissy and Snuggles both eat White Fish and Potato which are the lowest that I can find as far as protein is concerned and are doing very well on it.


----------



## puffinlover (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, I did hear about Fromm, May look into it, thanks!


----------



## puffinlover (Sep 8, 2008)

I did a quick search and don't see any stores nearby that carry Fromm, I'm not sure how to reply to each one of your replies, but in appreciate the responses so much! My Puffin is feeling much better today.


----------



## puffinlover (Sep 8, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> It was Marj here who had an issue with cat food packed in a dog food bag. Was the food a different shape?


Yes, it looked more pointy and more sandy if that makes any sense!


----------



## puffinlover (Sep 8, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I bought Wellness once and my dogs had runny poop. I never bought it again. I like Fromm and Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit. I was feeding them Grandma Lucy's grain free freeze dried, but they suddenly stopped eating it.


Yes, my fluff was on solid gold until I was reading here once that they were spraying the fish or so with ethoxyquin, so I stopped feeding him the wee bit and I ordered grandma Lucy for a while but he grew tired of it and hated the celery, he would pick it out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

puffinlover said:


> Yes, my fluff was on solid gold until I was reading here once that they were spraying the fish or so with ethoxyquin, so I stopped feeding him the wee bit and I ordered grandma Lucy for a while but he grew tired of it and hated the celery, he would pick it out.


I felt certain that I read that Solid Gold was ethoxyquin free. I check back at Dog Food Adviser and it is. I like to have their tummies accustomed to two kinds of food and I can get the Solid Gold locally, but can't find any stores that sell Fromm nearby.

Solid Gold Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------

